# My new toy !!!!!



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Spent this morning setting up the ne OP table,

Used one of those cheap fold up work mates as a base.

1. the plate supplied by OP was pre-drilled for the big Triton and fitted perfectly . Thanks OP.

2. total unit is very light an portable and folds up for easy storage.

3. Still able to use above table bit changes.

Also had a few test cuts  

So happy, I just had to tell someone.....LOL


James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can appreciate your happiness James, simple is so often the way to go. Whilst the fence shown is adequate for many operations, I would suggest that you make a tall one to enable the rest of the operations to be performed more easily and accurately.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats James on your table. I see in the third pic, you have your *"fine adjustment"* tool handy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I can appreciate your happiness James, simple is so often the way to go. Whilst the fence shown is adequate for many operations, I would suggest that you make a tall one to enable the rest of the operations to be performed more easily and accurately.


Harry,

I agree on the KISS principle.

It sits about 50mm lower than the old old on and is more comfortable to use. (and I still have all the advantages of the Triton router)

The table is now the first thing I see when I open the shed and will be very easy to carry over to the car port to make sawdust if the weather is not the best.

I still have the aluminum fence for the old table and will make a higher face for that out of 18mm mdf.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr.Zook said:


> Congrats James on your table. I see in the third pic, you have your *"fine adjustment"* tool handy.


Dave,

It works, that is why I use it. If the fence is clamped to the table like this one, it makes perfect adjustments for the normal OP fence and the spacer jigs.

I don't think it would be a good idea if your fence was secured via T track.:nono:


James


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Good score James  
I have a set of those same benches. Damn good little fold ups for the money IMHO.
I got mine from Harbor freight for around $12.00 each on sale last year I believe. 
They are gray and black but the same horses though for sure.


( Holy bucket of Armor-all Batman ! LOL ! )


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Duane867 said:


> Good score James
> I have a set of those same benches. Damn good little fold ups for the money IMHO.
> I got mine from Harbor freight for around $12.00 each on sale last year I believe.
> They are gray and black but the same horses though for sure.
> ...


Duane,

If you go back through the forums,last year, (I think) there was quite a long discussion regarding the B & D Workmates and the copies.

I still have 2 in the box ready for an opportunity like this .

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good James, should give you many years of good service, have fun!!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Duane,
> 
> If you go back through the forums,last year, (I think) there was quite a long discussion regarding the B & D Workmates and the copies.
> 
> ...


Yup I remember reading that. That's what Prompted me to buy the cheaper versions from Harbor Freight actually.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I still have 2 in the box ready for an opportunity like this ."

What's it like to be wealthy James?

Regarding fence mounting methods, I firmly believe that popping a couple of Tee nuts beneath the top is superior to clamps.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn ! Now that's a fence ! LOL!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Wealth is a state of mind....*

"I still have 2 in the box ready for an opportunity like this ."

What's it like to be wealthy James? 

At $20.00 each at Bunnings, Harry, even you could afford a couple...LOL

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Love it James! I'd thought of trying something similar. I quite like the idea of extra inexpensive router tables set up for particular jobs, so ready to use quickly.

I, too, am a great fan of the cheap workmate clones. They are very versatile and great for portable bases.

I bought another at Lidl yesterday but it is much more complicated and has T-slots instead of holes. Feeling in the right mood after coming home from the restaurant last night, I started assembling it, but I'm still working out the last bits. Apart from the fundamentals, the top is quite different. If I finish assembling it later, I'll post a picture.
When I bought it, I figured that, if nothing else, it could be a source of T-Slots, which are otherwise difficult to get down here.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "I still have 2 in the box ready for an opportunity like this ."
> 
> What's it like to be wealthy James?
> 
> Regarding fence mounting methods, I firmly believe that popping a couple of Tee nuts beneath the top is superior to clamps.


Harry- I like your tall fence! Would you please post a photo of the other side?
rstermer


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I, too, am a great fan of the cheap workmate clones. They are very versatile and great for portable bases.
> 
> I bought another at Lidl yesterday but it is much more complicated and has T-slots instead of holes. Feeling in the right mood after coming home from the restaurant last night, I started assembling it, but I'm still working out the last bits. Apart from the fundamentals, the top is quite different. If I finish assembling it later, I'll post a picture.


Well, I still haven't finished assembling it. I realised today that it came with two moving jaws and no fixed one, so I'll have to go back, but it's only across from the office. I'd thought my inability to work it out last night was due to a surfeit of our excellent local wine!

However, I'm hugely impressed with the thing. It is quite different from the usual ones and fantastic value. It was, like 30 bucks, which I'd thought a little dear but I now think it's very cheap for what it is. It's a shame the pictures in the eight language instructional manual are so dark or I'd post them. The leading edge of each jaw is an aluminium extrusion that allows you to run a router/circular saw/jigsaw across between the jaws and it has a facility for clamping a board beneath it so that it is a fully functional dado jig/crosscut saw or jigsaw jig. I've never seen this design before. It seems to be made in Germany and has been very well thought out. Not bad for something out of a discount grocery chain.

More when I've completed it and then I'll do some pictures.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been very tempted to covert my B&D Workmate into a router table support. Off to look at the previous forum info.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

rstermer said:


> Harry- I like your tall fence! Would you please post a photo of the other side?
> rstermer



Hi rstermer,

Take a peek into Harry's gallery. You'll find a few pics of that nice fence. 


James,

I've had a RT that had those "T" slots, then, I got the OP table. All I can say is, the first table has been stripped down and salvaged for making jigs, parts, etc. I've had my OP table for good number of yrs now, still going strong with it. IMHO, the OP table only proves that, simple is better.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats James! I know you will enjoy it! One of the best "tool" investments I made!


----------



## smokey1945 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice quick setup James!
And I licke the fence too. What is it? I need to make me one.
Smokey


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

smokey1945 said:


> Nice quick setup James!
> And I licke the fence too. What is it? I need to make me one.
> Smokey


Hi Smokey.

My fence is the standard Oak Park fence that came with the table.

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

I think it is HDPE about 1" x 1 3/4" x 19" ( the table is 16" wide, so there is room for overhang and clamping the fence at various angles. 

Any plastics supplier should have that in stock.

Could be HDPE or UHMW PE.- not sure (either will do)

James


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Clamping your fence to the table top means no restrictions on positioning. You can purchase UHMW from any plastics supplier. Oak Park adds the safety guard, chamfers the edges and cuts the clearance channels in the fence.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not at all sure what you mean Mike because, as you well know, it doesn't matter what angle the fence is on a router table, unlike a saw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rstermer said:


> Harry- I like your tall fence! Would you please post a photo of the other side?
> rstermer


Bob, just in case you couldn't find it in my gallery (even I often can't find things that I know are there), here it is. It's so simple to make to fit any table and there are so many jobs apart from raised panel doors that are so much easier with a tall fence adjusted like mine where minute adjustments can be made with a knocking stick then tighten with one hand.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Well, I still haven't finished assembling it. I realised today that it came with two moving jaws and no fixed one, so I'll have to go back, but it's only across from the office. I'd thought my inability to work it out last night was due to a surfeit of our excellent local wine!
> 
> However, I'm hugely impressed with the thing. It is quite different from the usual ones and fantastic value. It was, like 30 bucks, which I'd thought a little dear but I now think it's very cheap for what it is. It's a shame the pictures in the eight language instructional manual are so dark or I'd post them. The leading edge of each jaw is an aluminium extrusion that allows you to run a router/circular saw/jigsaw across between the jaws and it has a facility for clamping a board beneath it so that it is a fully functional dado jig/crosscut saw or jigsaw jig. I've never seen this design before. It seems to be made in Germany and has been very well thought out. Not bad for something out of a discount grocery chain.
> 
> ...


OK! A bit later than intended! Before I launch into this I'd better post one picture just in case they are widely available elsewhere, everyone else has them and it was just a novelty for me !

Have you seen these before? If not I'll post more on it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My B&D 626 Workmate is too narrow to take the DW625 in the router table and too low if I take off the 2 jaws. I may look out for a cheap folding table. I do have a picnic table, and a set of metal locking/folding leg hinges though.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> OK! A bit later than intended! Before I launch into this I'd better post one picture just in case they are widely available elsewhere, everyone else has them and it was just a novelty for me !
> 
> Have you seen these before? If not I'll post more on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

I must admit I have not seen one like that before.

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I must admit I have not seen one like that before.
> 
> James


I did wonder, as I didn't want to bore anyone.

This table, apart from the basic functions of all of them, differs in many ways. 
The rear jaw can be unlocked and pushed back by hand, instead of having movement solely by the handles. Releasing is done by winding the handles backwards, at which point the rear jaw becomes purposely loose. Rewinding the handles clockwise re grabs the rear jaw, so that the handles function once more in the conventional way.
Apart from clamping material between the jaws, material can be clamped lengthways beneath the jaws, using the red clamps that are actuated by acme threads terminating in the four flush mounted red knobs. This is useful as the leading edges of the jaws have been designed to act as rails to guide a router, jig saw or circular saw for cross width work.
The clamps beneath the front jaw also have swing out arms to support work being held conventionally between the jaws.
There are four clamps supplied that run in the top T-Slots. These can be combined for holding work being framed up.
The leading edges also have T-Slots, into which seperate plastic jaws, moulded for holding round work, either vertically or horizontally, can be fitted.

A few pictures will give a better idea. Remember, this was a 30 dollar item from a discount grocery chain! My guess is that they were intended to be much more expensive but were never marketed properly and the store chain cleared their stock at a knock down price.


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice looking router table. Looks like a real "worker".


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Harry- Thanks for the picture. It looks like the area where the cutter is might be replaceable ? 
RAS


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I did wonder, as I didn't want to bore anyone.
> 
> This table, apart from the basic functions of all of them, differs in many ways.
> The rear jaw can be unlocked and pushed back by hand, instead of having movement solely by the handles. Releasing is done by winding the handles backwards, at which point the rear jaw becomes purposely loose. Rewinding the handles clockwise re grabs the rear jaw, so that the handles function once more in the conventional way.
> ...


Peter,

It looks like you scored a bargain, there.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rstermer said:


> Hi Harry- Thanks for the picture. It looks like the area where the cutter is might be replaceable ?
> RAS


You're quite right Bob, the table came with two sizes and I've made a few more from Perspex to give zero clearance with various size straight cutters.


----------

